# Does my pigeon need darkness at night?



## SPedigrees (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi everyone. I haven't been on this forum for a few years now. A little over 10 years ago I took in a lost roller pigeon and she has been living in my home in a large room with lots of windows. I have a large parrot cage (which I modified by replacing the perches with shelves and attaching an add-on nest box) where she spends the nights, and she is free in the room during the days. 

About 5 years ago she developed an infection and I nearly lost her. The vet wasn't optimistic but with antibiotics and syringe feeding she recovered. One of the measures the vet prescribed was the addition of a 100 watt light bulb attached to her cage for warmth. This seemed to give her great comfort during her illness and she still perches and lies down next to it. The vet told me I could leave it for her, so I have.

My question is should I turn off this light and perhaps even cover her cage at night to give her 8 hours of darkness? Up until a few years ago she was on a regular egg laying, sitting on dummy eggs in her box schedule for a number of weeks each month. This provided her with darkness inside her box. But now, as she has aged, her egg laying appears to have ceased so she no longer goes into her dark nest box. So that means she is never in the dark. She appears healthy, but I just wonder, does she need darkness?

Thanks so much in advance. Everyone was very helpful to me before when my bird was ill, so I thought this would be a good place to ask. Thank you.

Marci & Hedwig the pigeon


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

It's probably a good idea to give your Pigeon darkness for sleeping, if you can. You can buy a ceramic lamp (for reptiles) at a pet store that makes heat but not light. I've used these for years for my finches. They are a little expensive but last a long time. They screw in and work just like regular light bulbs.


----------



## SPedigrees (Oct 27, 2004)

I just wanted to thank you, Lefty, for the reply. I also posted my query on the general discussion forum and received this same advice there, as well as advice for shutting off my bird's current light at night.

I've been unplugging her existing light during the night time hours, but I'm going to also buy an infrared reptile bulb of the same 100 wattage to have on hand. That way I can use the infrared bulb round the clock should the bird ever take ill again. 

I think it's a good idea. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

ive seen winning lofts that are on 24 hour lights .... idk I would let the natural light in why mess with lights if shes inside she should be warm... if not then maybe a heat source but not 100% needed in doors


----------

